# Can I delete my GBAtemp account?



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 7, 2010)

The question says it all. If I became so sick of the 'temp, could I delete my account?

Of course, it's hypothetical, I'd just like to know.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 7, 2010)

Just message an admin and they can delete your account for you.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 8, 2010)

There's no need for it though.


----------

